# Which bank for foreign ATM withdrawl



## saren (May 16, 2012)

HI, i understand it may be a difficult question to answer, but i've heard different banks in Perth, have varying rates for foreign ATM withdrawl. When i arrive to Australia, i need to withdrawl the maximum daily amount from any ATM, but i don't know which bank I should withdrawl from? The higher the daily maximum withdrawl limit, the better. Maybe $500, or higher. I have a debit card, on the Interac/Plus system, just I need to know the bank name. Also, whichever bank has the lowest withdrawl fee (on foreign cards), thank you if you know the answers.


----------



## advia (May 26, 2012)

i am actually confused if i should bring cash on if they have an international atm in sydney


----------



## Boboa (Mar 24, 2009)

The fee on all ATMs ranges between $2 to $2.50. Which is not a large difference. I wouldn't really care much and withdraw from first available. Any extra fees are charges by your bank and not Australian banks so you should check with your bank.

Limit is $1,000 on most banks except HSBC abd Citybank which have limits of $500


----------

